# plays in toilet water?



## swatkat (Aug 21, 2010)

My kitty kenji is different he likes to play in toilet water. My mom caught him once on her toilet putting his front paws in the water and batting at it and at first I did not think it was true so he follows me every were. So we went to my bathroom and I saw him jump on the rim of the toilet bowl so I pushed him off don't worry he is fine, so how we have to keep the lids down. Why does he do this he likes to go into the bathtub with no water in it but he just likes the toilets is he just different or does he need his brain looked at?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

One of our members has a cat who likes to swim! My Nina won't walk on a damp paw! They're individuals. My son's cat, Tigger, just loved to watch the commode flush. So I jiggled the handle for him...That way he didn't miss the show! 

My Nina likes to go into the dry bathtub, too. Who knows why?


----------



## Cindley (Aug 10, 2010)

Our kitten Max likes playing in the sink if the water is dripping. He will also sit on the edge of the sink and put his paws on my chest while I am brushing my teeth. We have to keep the toilet lid down too or Sophie will jump in, at least she does not mind baths.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't think Kenji needs to have his brain looked at!  As Jeanie says, all cats have their own individual traits. My cat, Muffin, loves to go into the wet shower stall right after I come out of the shower. In fact, she waits by the door waiting for me to come out every morning. I come out...she goes in...never fails!


----------



## CrystalandMoose (Sep 14, 2010)

My cat Crystal is fascinated with water. Even if I'm in the bathtub she will just sit at the side and play with the bubbles. She loves sitting on the edge of the toilet and put her paws in (both my cats love when the toilet flushes, they will stand up with on their back paws to watch). The craziest thing is watching her actually drink water from a bowl, she is incredibly unsure as to how to do it. She will circle the water dish a few times and then scratch her paws at the ground (like they do after using the litter box) then very careful perch down and start drinking the water at the very edge of the bowl. She is incredibly tense the entire time, like the water may jump up and attack her. I mean, it doesn't stop her from drinking the water at all. Its just a quirk about her.

For awhile, she really wanted to drink the water in the toilet, just by dipping her paw in and then licking that paw. What I did, then, was place a bowl of water near the toilet and she drinks that now instead. Both cats do, even though there is a bowl of water with their food dishes. I don't even have to keep the toilet lid down. Who's to say what causes cat behavioral quirks. Its very interesting think that they are all so different with such distinct personalities.


----------



## Spanglo (May 2, 2010)

Both my cats have a fascination with water. 

Turn on the bath and they'll jump into the tub and watch the water fill. They jump out before it hits their paws.

Flush they toilet and they'll bat the water if I let them (which I don't). Leave the seat up and they'll drink out of the toilet, even though there's a water bowl inches away & a water fountain in the kitchen.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> My son's cat, Tigger, just loved to watch the commode flush. So I jiggled the handle for him...That way he didn't miss the show!
> 
> My Nina likes to go into the dry bathtub, too. Who knows why?


My Hershey's latest fascination is watching the commode flush. Looking at him from behind, it appears to me he is simply awestruck that his "contributions" to the litterbox disappear in that magical way. He loves the dry bathtub and also sitting next to me by the sink as I brush my teeth. He also knocks Q-tips off the vanity onto the floor and goes into the shower after I'm done. I think his routine in the bathroom is more involved than mine!


----------



## Gnotes (Sep 21, 2010)

A friend's now decreased cat used to go into the bathtub, sit on the drain and pees down the drain. Honest! 

I actually obsersed him doing this and could not believe what I was seeing. When I asked my friend, she said, oh yes, he does this a lot. 

This is the same cat that used to dive into pictures of birds on the wall.


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

gracenote said:


> A friend's now decreased cat used to go into the bathtub, sit on the drain and pees down the drain. Honest!
> 
> I actually obsersed him doing this and could not believe what I was seeing. When I asked my friend, she said, oh yes, he does this a lot.


Hey, a lot of us guys pee in the shower atback


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Too much information?


----------



## Meeowmie (Sep 21, 2010)

Hehe, Meowmie likes to bat at water when I turn on the tap/shower, it's like she can't figure it out. Then she'll start drinking it. She also likes drinking out of my water bottles and cups... silly baby doesn't know it's the same thing that's in her dish  Initially we kept the toilet seats down when we first got her but she never seemed interested so we were less strict about it... then she started drinking out of it randomly so now we keep them down all the time. I'd say your cat is normal!


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

NewRescueDad said:


> Too much information?


 Well the shower is still on. Consider it multi-tasking


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

vapid said:


> Well the shower is still on. Consider it multi-tasking


I had taken that for granted! Just be careful, you may have noticed how cats do like to mimic to an extent, e.g., you go in the shower, they go in the shower. You may have to teach yours how to turn the shower on! And off!


----------



## vapid (Aug 2, 2010)

NewRescueDad said:


> I had taken that for granted! Just be careful, you may have noticed how cats do like to mimic to an extent, e.g., you go in the shower, they go in the shower. You may have to teach yours how to turn the shower on! And off!


 Hahaha touche! Since my gf doesn't live with me I enjoy the perk of leaving the seat up, so the bathroom is off limits to the cats since they both seem to want to at least hop up there and out that toilet thing lol


----------



## madpiano (Jul 30, 2008)

mine drinks out of the toilet - other than the possibility of him falling in, why is this a problem? He likes his water really really fresh. He hates water that has been sitting there for a while, that's probably why he likes the water from the toilet? I do have a cup with water in the bathroom for him and if I fill it fresh while he is in the bathroom with me, he will drink that instead. He has never drank any water from his water bowl. He will eat some food, run upstairs to the bathroom to drink (either from the cup or the toilet) and then run back downstairs to finish eating. It makes me laugh, especially as there is a fresh bowl of water right next to his food bowl. Other than that, I don't see a problem. I do keep my toilet clean though....


----------



## CrazyK9 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Egypt loves to watch...*

the toilet flush. She runs to it and watches the water go down. She also likes to watch me take a shower from the other side of the curtain while standing on the edge of the tub. Lately, she has been jumping from the sink to the edge of the tub while I am showering. Tonight she mis-stepped, and in she came. She wasn't happy, but wasn't freaked out either...more like annoyed she missed.


----------

